# South Jersey



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Any one have a clue whats going on? I know the Derby is over. As of this AM they still had 20 or so left to run on the land series out of 94 dogs.

Katie


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Just heard that there were 38 to the land blind, and its over now. There were 25 called back to the waterblind and all I know is that Alan Pleasant has 11 dogs of the 25. They have started to run the waterblind and apparently it is a long water blind without much water and a piece of cover you have to get through and alot of dogs are missing it .....thats the word that I hear.

WWW.LUCKYLABPINS.COM
________
CHRYSLER PACIFICA (1999 CONCEPT VEHICLE) HISTORY


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Just heard that there were 38 to the land blind, and its over now. There were 25 called back to the waterblind and all I know is that Alan Pleasant has 11 dogs of the 25. They have started to run the waterblind and apparently it is a long water blind without much water and a piece of cover you have to get through and alot of dogs are missing it .....thats the word that I hear.

WWW.LUCKYLABPINS.COM
________
New mexico dispensary


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: SOUTH JERSEY FIELD TRIAL REPORT*



Brenda said:


> Just heard that there were 38 to the land blind, and its over now. There were 25 called back to the waterblind and all I know is that Alan Pleasant has 11 dogs of the 25. They have started to run the waterblind and apparently it is a long water blind without much water and a piece of cover you have to get through and alot of dogs are missing it .....thats the word that I hear.
> 
> WWW.LUCKYLABPINS.COM


How are YOUR dogs, Brenda???!!! 

-Kristie


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Does anyone know the Derby placements and Jams ?
Thanks in advance,
john


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Sorry all I know is that Alan Pleasants young dog trainers Juan and Lucas got 1st with Charlie and 2nd with Doc.....or it was reversed .....sorry all I know is that they got 1st and 2nd. Hope that helps. Also just heard that there are either 16 or 12 to last series of the open, Alan Pleasant has 7 of them......go Nellie and Molly!!
________
Silver surfer reviews


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Open
1. Marvin Blount-Old Man Shadow
2. Alan Pleasant
3. Alan Pleasant
4. Alan Pleasant
I don't know Jams or which dogs.

Qual.
1. Golden ret.(?)
2. Geoff Buckius
3. Pete Sanfilipo(Mule)
4. Milly Welsh(Annie)
Res. Jam. Dr. Jack Gwaltney(Valentine)
Jam. David Jensen (Babe)  
Don't know the other Jams.
Not sure about Am. or Derby.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: Derby results*



Brenda said:


> Sorry all I know is that Alan Pleasants young dog trainers Juan and Lucas got 1st with Charlie and 2nd with Doc.....or it was reversed .....sorry all I know is that they got 1st and 2nd. Hope that helps. Also just heard that there are either 16 or 12 to last series of the open, Alan Pleasant has 7 of them......go Nellie and Molly!!


Well, were 2, 3 or 4 your dogs???

-Kristie


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Brian, congrats on the JAM!!!


----------



## Joyce (May 31, 2004)

*Q results*

Jerry Bailey won the Q with his Golden. Ran a very nice trial.


----------



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

Looks like the old man can still put one together!



> 1. Marvin Blount-Old Man Shadow


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: Q results*



Joyce said:


> Jerry Bailey won the Q with his Golden. Ran a very nice trial.


That would be Cedarpond's Skip Away (Scooter). Way to go, Gerry!


----------



## Emily Faith (Feb 5, 2003)

Way to go Pete and Mule!


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Emily Faith said:


> Way to go Pete and Mule!


Congrats, Pete, Bill, and Mule. BAIT


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Emily Faith said:


> Way to go Pete and Mule!


Yeah! Pete & Mule...... 

That's my babies brother! 




Congrats on the JAM to you, too Brian!


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

JBlack said:


> Brian, congrats on the JAM!!!


Thanks Jason and Susan. I wasn't there but David said she ran a really nice trial even though we didn't get in the colors. I'll take a greenie over going home early any day.


----------



## Joyce (May 31, 2004)

*Mules puppies*

Just saw some of Mules puppies from Kiya.( they are from Diane Tweston & Bill Thompsons litter) Way tooooooo cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

